# new f250 or f350?



## bt99yz125 (Feb 15, 2004)

Getting a new ford f250 or f350 4x4 crew cab short bed diesel only problem is that I don't think I can put a plow on either truck with out voiding the warranty. The truck is not really for plowing because it will be my personal truck but I would like to have a back up truck in case one of my company trucks takes a turn for the worst. Help?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Didn't void my warranty.


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 14, 2004)

Your best bet is to talk to your dealer, alot of them will let things slide. My dealer (LB Smith Ford) has an 8ft meyers mounted to a new 6.0 PSDiesel so they are somewhat willing to negotiate.


----------



## minnplow (Feb 5, 2004)

bt99yz125
Just to let you know it wont void the warranty on the truck if it is set up with the plow/camper package. I bought a 03 f350 power stroke and have had zero problems. I am new to this site but have been plowing for 5 years. This truck is the BEST I have plowed with. I have a 8.5 western and the truck carries the plow like a champ.I can't say enough good about it.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Ford won't/can't void your warranty if you have the plow prep installed.
Check with the plow makers website they will tell you what size plows fit your ford.
Keep in mind that when they (the plow dealer) size your plow they have to consider the worst possible conditions (like 3 300# guys in the front seat and the 800# plow that you want to buy all hanging on the front axle)
I wouldn't' worry about getting a big plow for your rig but i'd suggest that when you bring it in for service you leave the plow at home.
They don't want it on there for service anyway.


----------



## bt99yz125 (Feb 15, 2004)

Would I be ok with the F250 though?


----------



## GPB (Dec 17, 2003)

I dont think the Snow plow prep package is available on the diesel crew cab. From what I've heard, you have to get the regular or extended cab to get the snow plow prep on a diesel. I dont know for sure. I'd go to a dealer and check it out.
Also, I'd look into an F350 instead of the 250. You'll gain 1100 pounds of payload capacity by going with the F350 SRW


----------



## bt99yz125 (Feb 15, 2004)

thanks for help guys !! new to the site


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

You'll be fine with an F250 although a 350 will handle a bit more. Once again, my warranty wasn't voided and I didn't have the plow prep package.:waving:


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

F350. No question about it. I think your warranty depends on the dealer. you should contact your dealer and talk to them personally about how they would handle it. You could also install the plow prep package yourself, which is putting in 'X' code springs in the front end. The other option as mentioned is getting the regular cab. How about a F450 crewcab? I think you can get the plow prep on that.


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

I just went to the ford website you can't put a diesel in a standard cab short box truck, but the plow prep is ok on the standard cab 8' box truck


----------



## Dieselgeek (Dec 15, 2003)

No snow plow preps on crew cab diesels.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

02 F-350 SRW Crew Cab w/7.3PSD, 8' bed 4x4........... best truck I have ever owned!

No plow prep, all warrantied......... with a plow and salter.

ChicagoSnow


----------

